# does bleach help thrush???



## nellyteddy (6 March 2012)

Hi my horse has terriable thrush behind..Someone told me yesterday that bleach is good for curing thrush?? Im not sure what to use..any help!!


----------



## YasandCrystal (6 March 2012)

No, dont use household bleach, use hydrogen peroxide on thrush. Ensure the feet are picked out daily at the very least, better twice daily and clean bedding. Thrush loves a warm damp environment


----------



## nellyteddy (6 March 2012)

Ive been using purple spray..I will try your advise..Ive got to visit our tack shop tomorrow,so i will buy some!! thxs for your help


----------



## YasandCrystal (6 March 2012)

nellyteddy said:



			Ive been using purple spray..I will try your advise..Ive got to visit our tack shop tomorrow,so i will buy some!! thxs for your help

Click to expand...

You won't get hydrogen peroxide in a tack shop - try a chemist. It's basically hair bleach, which is why someone may have said try bleach to you. It's cheap though - ask a chemist and don't flick it on your clothes as you will bleach/ruin them - use a small brush kept for the purpose


----------



## amandap (6 March 2012)

For very severe thrush I use milton 1 to 10 water soak for 10 mims and spray and scrub daily. Don't use the scented surface spray solution. If you have a deep central sulcus, stuff lots of canestan in there or squidge cotton wool balls in canestan and push in, change at least daily.  Or use cleantrax. Don't use peroxide it can be extremely painful in severe thrush.


----------



## cyberhorse (6 March 2012)

Peroxide can be damaging to the healthy tissue too so it does not help with healing, without the healing the thrush can get back in so you do get rid of it but then reinfection if you are not careful. On bad cases of thrush it is painful for the horse. I used it on one hoof and then washed it off as I was not happy with the discomfort it caused and wanted another way.

I have tried pretty much everything on the market and it controlled the issues but never fully got rid of it. However I now swear by either copper or zinc sulphate. I found these remedies on remedial farriers websites where they had packed it into the hooves and sealed it in with impression material and boots. The zinc sulphate is used for foot rot in sheep so you can get it from the vets or buy it (more expensive) in NAF's rock hard solution. Ensure you get loads in the heel crevice, if you can't get in there then as others mentioned used cotton wool. You use it every day for 7-10 days and then 1-2 times a week for maintenance. My horse at no point has found it painful unlike other disinfectants such as iodine and hoof sprays. It has not come back and he now does not react to hoof picks in the crevice or pressure on his heel bulbs.

Also look at diet and workload both can influence resistance to thrush and healing.


----------



## nellyteddy (6 March 2012)

many thxs for all the advice


----------



## nellyteddy (6 March 2012)

YasandCrystal said:



			You won't get hydrogen peroxide in a tack shop - try a chemist. It's basically hair bleach, which is why someone may have said try bleach to you. It's cheap though - ask a chemist and don't flick it on your clothes as you will bleach/ruin them - use a small brush kept for the purpose 

Click to expand...

thxs will pop in to my chemist..thxs again


----------



## Spyda (6 March 2012)

nellyteddy said:



			thxs will pop in to my chemist..thxs again
		
Click to expand...

Ask them for the Hydrogen peroxide suitable for using as a mouth rinse. It's about 6% Vol and most chemists will stock it for that purpose. Not all chemists stock the 'hair bleach' version - which would be too high a Vol anyway. 3% is ideal. 6% is okay, but you wouldn't want to be using any Peroxide solution stronger than this.  Hope this helps


----------



## BeachBreaker (6 March 2012)

My horse is currently at the vets with a bad case of thrush and abscess which made him very lame last week. Originally I was told by the vets to treat it with hydrogen peroxide but it did not improve much and made him very uncomfortable and distressed about his feet being dealt with. So much so, that he had to be taken into the vets so that he could be sedated each time his feet are looked at. They are now applying a sugardyne bandage once a day on all four feet. This seems to be much more effective and his feet are now hardening up well. It is simply a mixture of sugar and iodine which will form a paste. Good luck!


----------



## nellyteddy (6 March 2012)

BeachBreaker said:



			My horse is currently at the vets with a bad case of thrush and abscess which made him very lame last week. Originally I was told by the vets to treat it with hydrogen peroxide but it did not improve much and made him very uncomfortable and distressed about his feet being dealt with. So much so, that he had to be taken into the vets so that he could be sedated each time his feet are looked at. They are now applying a sugardyne bandage once a day on all four feet. This seems to be much more effective and his feet are now hardening up well. It is simply a mixture of sugar and iodine which will form a paste. Good luck!
		
Click to expand...

thxs for your advice


----------



## lornaA (6 March 2012)

I second amandap use a milton solution, the stuff u use for sterelising baby bottles if your horse will tolerate it make up a solution of 1 part milton 10 water and soak the foot in it in a basin for a good 5 or 10 mins however long the horse will tollerate it.  This really works.  You might have to repeat a few times a week for a couple of weeks then once its cleared up do it weekly then whatever you think.  Or once you have it under control make up a solution of the milton in a spray bottle and use it as a spray instead of a soak but i would only recomend this once the thrush is under control as obviously a quick spray isnt as effective as a good soak.


----------



## Kiristamm (6 March 2012)

My vet recommended iodine spray. It cleared up a nasty bout of thrush in a week. Though the pony is a very good patient and puts up with being poked and prodded very well if there is even the slimmest chance of a carrot at the end! Its the one eating lunch with my dad!


----------



## Azbo (6 March 2012)

Another vote for Iodine and sugar solution.


----------



## cptrayes (6 March 2012)

Household thin bleach does work for thrush and I was recommended to use it many years ago by my vet and I still use it now and then.

Hydrogen peroxide does not, as suggested in a post above, significantly destroy live tissue at 3%, the recommended strength. It is sold by Boots for use to wash out wounds on children's skin, so it is not a harsh chemical at that strength. It also works well for thrush.

Agricultural chemists, if you are lucky enough to have one near you, will sell you Hydrogen Peroxide at 100 vol (meaning that it releases 100 times it's own volume of oxygen and which is 30% peroxide) for about £5 for 500ml, which you water down with ten times the amount of water to get to 3%

If you can't get it in Boots or an ag chemist, contact lens disinfectant from an Optician is 3% peroxide, but check the bottle to make sure you have the right stuff.


----------



## nellyteddy (7 March 2012)

thxs for all your helpfull tips and advice!! I rang my farrier last night..he told me to wash the frogs with warm salty water then when dry,treat with iodine spray..


----------



## MerrySherryRider (7 March 2012)

Hydrogen Peroxide is for necrotic tissue, and if used, live healthy tissue should be protected by a barrier cream such as Sudocrem otherwise it'll burn.

 I've recently been flushing the frogs with half cider vinegar and half water and spraying with Sheep foot rot spray or packing with sudocrem.


----------



## cptrayes (7 March 2012)

horserider said:



			Hydrogen Peroxide is for necrotic tissue, and if used, live healthy tissue should be protected by a barrier cream such as Sudocrem otherwise it'll burn.

 I've recently been flushing the frogs with half cider vinegar and half water and spraying with Sheep foot rot spray or packing with sudocrem.
		
Click to expand...


I'm sorry but this is just not true. Boots sell it with instructions how to wash out bleeding wounds in children. If it's necrotic at all it's to such a tiny, tiny extent that it does not prevent wound healing. I use it all the time for minor hunting wounds and for thrush prevention and abscess flushing. I've even put a contact lens in my eye straight from 3 % peroxide solution by accident and it stung a bit, watered like a tap and was right as rain in 20 minutes.

Hydrogen peroxide fizzes because it releases oxygen on contact with organic material, not because it's eating live flesh away like some horror movie


----------



## sbrownshowhorses (7 March 2012)

I always use hydrogen peroxide to keep thrush away ,get it from a chemist its cheap and comes in different strengths !


----------



## cptrayes (7 March 2012)

sbrownshowhorses said:



			I always use hydrogen peroxide to keep thrush away ,get it from a chemist its cheap and comes in different strengths !
		
Click to expand...

It's sold by "vol" strength.

30 vol - water down to 1 in 3
50 vol - water down to 1 in 5
100 vol - water down to 1 in 10 and be careful handling the neat stuff that IS corrosive at that strength.

Dead cheap bought at 100 vol.


----------



## Miss L Toe (7 March 2012)

I once had a horse with thrush, I was horrified to discover it was due to dirty bedding, never had it since. My current boy is b/foot and gets a very plain diet.


----------



## YasandCrystal (7 March 2012)

cptrayes said:



			I'm sorry but this is just not true. Boots sell it with instructions how to wash out bleeding wounds in children. If it's necrotic at all it's to such a tiny, tiny extent that it does not prevent wound healing. I use it all the time for minor hunting wounds and for thrush prevention and abscess flushing. I've even put a contact lens in my eye straight from 3 % peroxide solution by accident and it stung a bit, watered like a tap and was right as rain in 20 minutes.

Hydrogen peroxide fizzes because it releases oxygen on contact with organic material, not because it's eating live flesh away like some horror movie 

Click to expand...

I agree with this. I use it in tablet form and dilute to clean my contact lenses with


----------



## MerrySherryRider (7 March 2012)

cptrayes said:



			I'm sorry but this is just not true. Boots sell it with instructions how to wash out bleeding wounds in children. If it's necrotic at all it's to such a tiny, tiny extent that it does not prevent wound healing. I use it all the time for minor hunting wounds and for thrush prevention and abscess flushing. I've even put a contact lens in my eye straight from 3 % peroxide solution by accident and it stung a bit, watered like a tap and was right as rain in 20 minutes.

Hydrogen peroxide fizzes because it releases oxygen on contact with organic material, not because it's eating live flesh away like some horror movie 

Click to expand...

I think Boots over the counter remedies are behind the times regarding wound care. Hydrogen Peroxide damages healthy tissue by restricting localised blood flow in the capilleries and can delay healing. It also dries out healthy tissue. 

I agree that a 3% solution probably won't sting surrounding damaged live tissue, (certainly won't sting dead tissue) but quite honestly, at that strength, you'd be better off using saline or soap and water.


----------



## lizness (7 March 2012)

I was under the impression hydrogen peroxide from the chemists helped due to anaerobic/aerobic bacteria, i.e thrush bacteria need/don't need oxygen so tkaing it away/giving it helps. I may be talking rubbish though!
Copper sulphate (bright blue crystals) I have seen used to burn away lumps growing in cow's/sheeps feet. So maybe use with caution?


----------



## cptrayes (7 March 2012)

horserider said:



			I think Boots over the counter remedies are behind the times regarding wound care. Hydrogen Peroxide damages healthy tissue by restricting localised blood flow in the capilleries and can delay healing. It also dries out healthy tissue. 

I agree that a 3% solution probably won't sting surrounding damaged live tissue, (certainly won't sting dead tissue) but quite honestly, at that strength, you'd be better off using saline or soap and water.
		
Click to expand...

But it works,  horserider. It's cheap, easy, effective and if it damages healthy tissue to any recognisable extent, then you could fool me. I have never ever noticed any wound I have used it on heal any slower than wounds which I have either left alone or treated with other things, so it's incredibly minimal. 

I'm not saying that better things aren't available to treat wounds on children, but if the necrotising effect that you are so adamant about is at all significant, then it would not have on the label instructions how to use it that way, otherwise Boots would be getting sued.

Saline and soap and water will not do the same job. Many of the things that make horses' feet rot are anaerobic - they find it very difficult to reproduce in the presence of oxygen. Supplying oxygen stops them multiplying. Hydrogen peroxide delivers oxygen (as it fizzes, you can see it) right into the airless depths where it is required to do that job. At 3 percent it will deliver 3 times its own volume in oxygen - ie plenty to do the job. 

It works.


----------



## Ladydragon (8 March 2012)

Looking at the replies so far I'm guessing it might not be a popular option any more...  But a sugardine mix was what I always knew to be used for hoof thrush - or any small wounds...  Betadine and regular sugar mixed into a paste and slapped on after a good clean with soap and water and a few minutes to dry...


----------



## PRE3 (8 March 2012)

Does any one use Stockholm Tar ?


----------



## MerrySherryRider (8 March 2012)

cptrayes said:



			I'm not saying that better things aren't available to treat wounds on children, but if the necrotising effect that you are so adamant about is at all significant, then it would not have on the label instructions how to use it that way, otherwise Boots would be getting sued.
		
Click to expand...

You misunderstand me, it has a de-sloughing effect on necrotic tissue but reduces the capillary blood flow to surrounding  healthy tissue, but I agree, a 3% its very dilute. However, if used regularly it will also have a drying effect on the hoof.
 A higher strength Hydrogen Peroxide would have better effect but the good tissue you want to preserve needs to be protected by a barrier which isn't practically possible.

Saline is cheap and effective as a wound cleasner, if I were fortunate enough to live by the sea, thats where I'd be giving their feet a soak.


----------



## Stroppy Mare (8 March 2012)

One of mine came off loan a few years ago with bad thrush and an abscess in one foot due to the conditions he was kept in (deep muddy field, they then continued to ride him!). We had the vet out to make sure there weren't any other underlying conditions, he found none, but suggested 30/50% peroxide scrubbed onto his foot with a stiff brush, left for a few mins then rinsed off well. It was sorted within a few days, and since he's been home with us, never had another reoccurrence.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (8 March 2012)

Miss L Toe said:



			I once had a horse with thrush, I was horrified to discover it was due to dirty bedding, never had it since. My current boy is b/foot and gets a very plain diet.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm, yes, I was wondering what conditions the horse is kept in, stable, field conditions etc, there seems to be a lot of cases according to the replies, does it affect more horses in winter ? where the conditions are wet, stabled longer etc ?  Does it happen in the summer ?


----------



## Triskar (8 March 2012)

Use copper sulphate.  If the thrush is really bad, hold copper sulphate crystals in place with impression material with a hoof boot over the top - for a week (check daily).  Then mix copper sulphate crystals with water and use as a spray after hoof picking.


----------



## curran (8 March 2012)

BeachBreaker said:



			My horse is currently at the vets with a bad case of thrush and abscess which made him very lame last week. Originally I was told by the vets to treat it with hydrogen peroxide but it did not improve much and made him very uncomfortable and distressed about his feet being dealt with. So much so, that he had to be taken into the vets so that he could be sedated each time his feet are looked at. They are now applying a sugardyne bandage once a day on all four feet. This seems to be much more effective and his feet are now hardening up well. It is simply a mixture of sugar and iodine which will form a paste. Good luck!
		
Click to expand...

Definitely not undiluted 9% which is what you can normally buy. Dilute this x3 so one part H2O2 to 2 parts water.  Then add a heaped tsp of sodium bicarbonate to every 500ml and you'll have a good foot wash.  Can be kept for a few days - no need for fridge. Wash with soft brush - nothing scratchy then blot with cotton wool and spray with a v gentle biocide such as Frogwell and you should see much improvement within a week.


----------



## K27 (9 March 2012)

I wouldn't use bleach but i think you mean Hydrogen Peroxide- which is excellent for thrush - either syringe it in or pour on neat ( feet need to be clean and dry for it to work well), hold feet up for 30 seconds-1 min and let it bubble up. fab stuff!- and cheap too.


----------



## Goldenstar (10 March 2012)

nellyteddy said:



 thxs for all your helpfull tips and advice!! I rang my farrier last night..he told me to wash the frogs with warm salty water then when dry,treat with iodine spray..
		
Click to expand...

This is what I would do to start with . Bleach and HP can just be too harsh and can make matters worse and the horse very sore if you have to down the bleach route use Milton and see how you go.
If you can get the horse walking on an abrasive surface like sand this will help the trimmer who does my horse tells everyone who has thrush problems to get the horse to the beach ( abrasive and salty ) as course that's very dependant on where you live !
You need to find what works with your horse there's no one way for thrush it goes without saying that bedding must be kept clean and dry and if grazing is wet you need to allow time stables every day.


----------



## Tnavas (10 March 2012)

cyberhorse said:



			Peroxide can be damaging to the healthy tissue too so it does not help with healing,
		
Click to expand...

Peroxide produces Oxygen so does help with healing. It generates heat when activating so it is possible to burn sensitive tissue.

Any 'Fungal' treatment should work well. We used to make up a paste with Captan - which is a rose fungal treatment powder. Soak feet and scrub clean and pack with a stiff paste of Captan mixed with a little water.


----------



## vineyridge (10 March 2012)

I'm in the US, and an excellent farrier here who is a master farrier and was president of the US Farriers Association told me to save my money on dedicated and expensive horse remedies for thrush and use a 50% solution of household chlorine bleach on the frogs of a horse I'd bought with terrible recurring thrush.  I got a syringe with a curved tip and could squirt the bleach into all the cracks and crevices.  His thrush cleared up after years. 

I'm aware that chlorine bleach is very strong, even diluted, but it worked for us.  After we gpt the thrush cleaned up, I used Hawthorne Hoof Dressing, which may not be available in the UK, and we never had a problem again.  

I also took on a rescue mare whose feet were so bad that she had no frog left at all.  Two weeks of the bleach treatment daily followed by the Hawthorne and she's actually beginning to grow frog at age 28.

Iodine also can kill healthy cells, just like chlorine bleach and hydrogen peroxide. So, IIRC, do the copper sulfate thrust remedies. To me, you just pays your money and takes your choice on which of these old time remedies you will use.


----------



## ester (10 March 2012)

bizarrely I was thinking about this thread last night, I am not sure that the delivery of oxygen is quite how the peroxide is likely to work, my microbiology nonce isn't happy with that as a reason (sorry CP!) I suppose it depends exactly how sensitive the organisms are to oxygen, some can be very fastidious but most do not die as a result of short term oxygen exposure so I am not quite sure whether the temporary application of such oxygen is going to significantly reduce multiplication of the organism and hence the thrush. It might work for other reasons though .


----------



## vineyridge (10 March 2012)

Now that I think about the use of chlorine bleach, I'm not actually sure of the percentage that the farrier recommended.  Will have to check.
Checked, and the ratio varies from 10% Chlorine bleach to 90% water all the way up to 50-50.  If a 10% solution would work to kill infection, that would probably be the best.


----------



## Jnhuk (10 March 2012)

Hydrogen peroxide is useful against anaerobic bacteria (which dislike oxygen) which is why it is good for clearing up such infections. Peroxyl is the trade name of the dental mouthwash that contains it.

I have never tried this but chlorhexidine is effective against thrush so other options to that you could use would be chlorhexidine mouthwash or gel (most common trade name know is corsodyl but cheaper to buy if you buy unbranded). The gel is quite viscous and clear so could easily be applied to round the frog etc....


----------

